# Life expectancy of a Rawhide Bone with your GSD?



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

At 6 months old, Maggie has become very talented with *destroying rawhide bones*.!
She can make one of the 10” bones with a knot on each end totally disappear in about 4 hours if left alone?

Seeing that this size cost us about 2 bucks a pop we’re thinking of ways to slow her down? (yes she's worth $60.00 a month but NOT)

One thing is if she’s chewing on these her breath is SO MUCH better than not so I’d like to keep them in her diet (so to say)
I can’t wait for Christmas I plan on getting her one of them 3 foot rawhides!! Haha….

:help:How long does one last at your hours?


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

give her femur bone istead, rawhides are bad for them it expands in their stomachs and can cause instesntinal blockage. and get her chew toys..or bully sticks


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Zero.
We don't do rawhide, too risky and it is treated with chemicals.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado can destroy one that size in less then a hour, he's a real power chewer

I swapped out most of his rawhide for frozen fresh knuckle and marrow bones from a local butcher. Messier but he absolutely go nuts and one bone can last for 3-4 hours per chew (I allow two sessions before throwing it out). At a approx price of 60 cents a bone it's cheaper and better for them. Try and find a local butcher nearby, the fresh are healthier and much cheaper then the smoked ones from the pet stores


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Draven gets a dozen marrow bone. Once the marrow is out we put peanut butter and kibble in it. (Haven't frozen it yet) He Loves it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

We don't use rawhide chews due to the possibility of bloat when they eat them all at once. I use Buffalo knuckles instead but take them away when they get small enough to choke on.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Another vote for no rawhides. Our breeder as well as our vet recommended agaist them. They just don't breakdown quickly, even with a dogs strong gastric juices...hence the concern for a obstruction.

I give himalayan chews, elk/deer antlers and raw marrow bones (I always scope out some of the rich marrow)..bully sticks are also a good option.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree - no rawhide. The first time Joey had one, he threw up afterwards.

We had given him marrow bones from the butcher for almost a year, and he loved them.

Now our vet is telling us not to give him marrow bones since he could break off a piece and swallow it.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Before I stopped giving them to her she would destroy the bones in minutes (granted they werent very big) but now, no mas rawhide


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm afraid it's more like "life expectancy of a GSD with Rawhide bones" -- they are horrible . Either laden with preservatives , formaldehyde - (embalming fluid) or artificial flavours "smoke" and how many of them (MANY) are made in China ! The Dangers of Rawhide Dog Chew Toys | The Bark

as if that is not enough , broken off pieces will swell in the gut and cause blockages before you even know about it . By the time the dog is hunched and vomiting , not passing stool , you have necrotic tissue - and can be the end of the dog .


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono will eat absolutely anything, but not rawhides. It doesn't matter how good they smell he won't touch them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

julie87 said:


> give her femur bone istead, rawhides are bad for them it expands in their stomachs and can cause instesntinal blockage. and get her chew toys..or bully sticks


I agree no rawhide, but weight-bearing bones are not to be used either, from my understanding, they are much too hard and can cause fractures of the teeth.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow....a lot of people are against rawhides, weight baring and any other kind of bone. Gem can rip through a rawhide fairly quickly she sometimes hides them under my pillow or in between the couch cushions for later. She loves femurs and those last quiete awhile. Her absolute favorite is pigs ears, she tear through those in just a few minutes. 

I hope everyone is caring for themselves as much as caring for there dogs . Beans are known to cause bloating. Nicotine can cause cancer. Processed food is not natural and please watch out for those MSGs. To much sugar is unhealthy. haha im just kidding with you all.... I'll let you all point at me and say I told you so if Gem has a problem with a rawhide or other bone.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is a marrow bone a weight-bearing bone?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"I hope everyone is caring for themselves as much as caring for there dogs . Beans are known to cause bloating. Nicotine can cause cancer. Processed food is not natural and please watch out for those MSGs. To much sugar is unhealthy. haha im just kidding with you all.... I'll let you all point at me and say I told you so if Gem has a problem with a rawhide or other bone. "

Yes they can . But you take your welfare into your hands , you choose to weigh the risk factor , you make the informed consent to that risk. A dog can not . We make those decisions.
I know first hand the damage these chew goodies can do. A top winning competitive obedience dog of mine was treated by his owner with pigs ears -- when they opened him up on the operating table so much tissue was already necrotized there was not enough left for the dog to function -- they let him continue his "sleep" . 
I have seen the saponified muck from rawhide -- it is slime , toxic , the dog goes into shock. 
Marrow bones are weight bearing .


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

carmspack said:


> Yes they can . But you take your welfare into your hands , you choose to weigh the risk factor , you make the informed consent to that risk. A dog can not . We make those decisions.
> I know first hand the damage these chew goodies can do. A top winning competitive obedience dog of mine was treated by his owner with pigs ears -- when they opened him up on the operating table so much tissue was already necrotized there was not enough left for the dog to function -- they let him continue his "sleep" .
> I have seen the saponified muck from rawhide -- it is slime , toxic , the dog goes into shock.
> Marrow bones are weight bearing .


 ...  .... :crazy: ....  I suppose, i should stop with the pig ears and raw hides. Also, I did a google search after I posted that and I don't even want to discuss what I found. SOOOO....what are good bones to give our GSDs then?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not much .

If you want to give a crunchy bone give them frozen chicken necks -- or natural bully sticks , or natural wind pipe .


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

runnershigh108 said:


> I hope everyone is caring for themselves as much as caring for there dogs . Beans are known to cause bloating.


Not even close. I freely acknowledge that I feed Gabe better than myself.

Also, neck bones have been a hit with us. My local grocery store has beef and pork neck bones all the time for $.79 - $.99 per pound depending on the type and timing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> But you take your welfare into your hands , you choose to weigh the risk factor , you make the informed consent to that risk. A dog can not . We make those decisions.


This exactly.
It's like buying your kid Capn' Crunch instead of wholesome cheerios or fruit.

We take care of our dogs because they don't know how to. We can choose to ignore the fat and calorie content of a triple-cheeseburger and eat that instead of a salad; dogs (and kids) rely on us to make wise decisions for them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

runnershigh108 said:


> I hope everyone is caring for themselves as much as caring for there dogs . Beans are known to cause bloating. Nicotine can cause cancer. Processed food is not natural and please watch out for those MSGs. To much sugar is unhealthy. haha im just kidding with you all....


Actually, you shouldn't be kidding. 

This day and age, people do stuff themselves with things that are not considered "food." Food _should _feed you, and 90% of the crap that is in grocery stores does not do that. 

It isn't about processed food being unnatural. There are plenty of natural things that can kill you. 

Are there are people out there who scarf only Doritos and hot dogs and binge on McDonald's while feeding their dog a nice raw diet?

I'm sure there are. 

But many of us who give our dogs real food also do watch our own intake, as well.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just to clarify...I mentioned giving raw marrow bones...but my boy is not a heavy chewer so he knaws on it...he is NOT eating it...no way should a dog try to crunch and consume a marrow bone. It's more rec chew. Now raw turkey necks, chicken backs, etc. he eats the whole thing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Just so you check his teeth at least once a week for fractures...gnawing can cause them too!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*What about antlers?*

I have just recently been told that antlers are good for the dogs to chew. Not too hard for their teeth, and have nutrients. Petsmart has started selling them, or if you have a friend who hunts, they might donate the smaller antlers for you


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep no raw hides here either. We do marrow bones frozen and get put in the fridge after each use until all the meat and marrow are gone. Then they get washed in the sink and dried and then put in the basket of dog toys. I prob have enough empty marrow bones to make a whole cow. As long as the meat and marrow are out and you wash the bones and let them dry out they won't go bad. We also fill and freeze some with ob or cheese or young art for special treats. We have also done antlers and bully sticks but those are pricier.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

runnershigh108 said:


> I'll let you all point at me and say I told you so if Gem has a problem with a rawhide or other bone.


I hope that you never are in this situation I used to give them to my oldest dog all the time, until one day she swallowed a piece that was to big. She was chewing it like any other time and after she was done, she came by me as I was going to sleep. She was quite persistent and in my face, which wasn't normal. Finally I looked at her and her breathing was VERY labored. I never got up so fast in my life. I opened her mouth and I could see half the raw hide stuck in her throat. I literally put my hand down her throat, but it was wedged. The only thing I could think of at the time was getting that thing out. So I poured some salt down her throat and enough got in there to make her throw up. Thank god the raw hide came up and there were no problems...if she didn't throw it up, she would have died, I would not have been able to get her to the vet in time. She knew she couldn't breath and was smart enough to let me know and help her. I have NEVER given another raw hide to any of my dogs since then. They get nyla bones, duck necks, deer antlers, and bones from the butcher.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought raw beef knuckle bones were ok??? Got my first ones last week and Stella loves them...and they last. I also use marrow bones and bully sticks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I thought raw beef knuckle bones were ok??? Got my first ones last week and Stella loves them...and they last. I also use marrow bones and bully sticks.


Those bones are called rec, aka wreck bones, according to a vet dentist.
Rec is for recreational, and wreck, because they wreck dog's teeth.

The same dentist said Nylabones keep him in business. If you can't whack yourself in the knee with it, he said, don't give it to your dog.

This is hard to do, though, because there would be nothing left! I do give marrow bones and let him have his Nylabone circle once in a blue moon. He also gets elk antlers, but they get taken away bas soon as he gets too crazy and starts chipping the ends. 

Whatever you give your dog, do supervise.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My dog when growing up always got rawhide bones, later when I had my own dogs I continued with that and even now I sometimes give rawhide chews. But now they get the flat Denta Chew kind, I no longer let them have rolled rawhide. I also let them have marow bones, and have occasionally given them a pigs ear and recently tried bully sticks. I've fed Science Diet, Royal Canine and even gasp Pedigree. The first dog food that I fed came in a big blue bag and was called Old Blue, I think it was probably an Old Roy knockoff. The more I read on this board the more I wonder how my dogs managed to survive as long as they have.  

BTW I love McDonalds and Hot Dogs, but I'll skip the Dorito's thanks!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

my vet recommends rawhide rather than raw bones. my doctor recommended not drinking. i don't listen to either of them, but that's a personal decision.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I buy big meaty knuckle bones, they last maybe 3 days. I used to buy the smoked kind... Axel eats them in hours then gets nasty uncontrollable chalk poo. No good at all. Any big fresh bone with lots of meat... I take them away when most of the actual meat is removed.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

jae said:


> my vet recommends rawhide rather than raw bones. my doctor recommended not drinking. i don't listen to either of them, but that's a personal decision.


 :rofl: ITA!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jae said:


> my vet recommends rawhide rather than raw bones. my doctor recommended not drinking. i don't listen to either of them, but that's a personal decision.


:spittingcoffee: All I know is if I don't give them something to chew they find their own chew toys and that is a very very bad thing!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All I know is my Tristan has broken 3-4 teeth now, chewing on things. 
If your dog is a very strong chewer like he is, it can happen.
We used antlers and nylabones and he'd just go to town on them.
I don't buy nylabones now unless i can make a slight mark with my thumbnail in them.
I use Earth Ball toys (planet dog). Kongs that you stick their meals or treats in work too.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> All I know is my Tristan has broken 3-4 teeth now, chewing on things.
> If your dog is a very strong chewer like he is, it can happen.
> We used antlers and nylabones and he'd just go to town on them.
> I don't buy nylabones now unless i can make a slight mark with my thumbnail in them.
> I use Earth Ball toys (planet dog). Kongs that you stick their meals or treats in work too.


Ouch 3 teeth... That is expensive. What was he chewing on that he broke his teeth? The Nylabones?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know...he chewed on both about the same. 
Needless to say we don't buy them anymore. I never even thought about it until that.
He chews... vigorously to say the least. 

Oh and it was two separate incidents. So more $$ than if they'd all gone at once.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how about sheeps heads - that's what mine get -- or back ribs -- or a big cows foot , BEEF SHANK , lots of meat and sinew .


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I don't know...he chewed on both about the same.
> Needless to say we don't buy them anymore. I never even thought about it until that.
> He chews... vigorously to say the least.
> 
> Oh and it was two separate incidents. So more $$ than if they'd all gone at once.


Had an Akita that broke a canine back in the early 90's. It was expensive back then can't even imagine what it costs today. We don't know how he broke the tooth he wasn't chewing on anything when it happened. However he was a rescue who had been chained as a puppy and was a fan of chewing rocks before we got him so his teeth were pretty worn.


----------



## runnershigh108 (Nov 23, 2012)

My back suddenly became very heavy. Gem needs to have something to chew on otherwise she will chew on something she is not suppose to. She needs a job, something to do.....there has to be some kind of bone that is somewhat ok to give her. So far the consensus seems that rawhides are horrible. There seems to be mixed feelings on weight baring and knuckle bones. This might be a great topic to create a Poll on.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have had luck with some products. This is one of them. I do see in the reviews that some dogs chewed this. Hans has not been able to, at least not yet. 
We always are there when he has a chew.

Amazon.com: Petstages ORKA Bone: Pet Supplies



He also chews on this one and has not been able to even make a dent in it:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> Had an Akita that broke a canine back in the early 90's. It was expensive back then can't even imagine what it costs today. We don't know how he broke the tooth he wasn't chewing on anything when it happened. However he was a rescue who had been chained as a puppy and was a fan of chewing rocks before we got him so his teeth were pretty worn.


The first time he was chewing the nylabone and/or antlers. I noticed his breath was horrible, beyond "dog breath". We brush pretty regularly so I pried his mouth open and peered in, and his back molars on the bottom were just shattered into pieces. I was appalled. 
Our vet does dentals at around $120 for everything, and then extractions are more. But since Tristan's teeth were so broken up, they came out easily I think?

The most recent time, I can't figure out what he was chewing on, but I removed the antlers and nylabones.
Tristan gets "nervous" when it's breakfast or dinner time, becomes very antsy and will want to chew and destroy something. That's his neurosis, he doesn't' chew much at other times. 

Myths About Raw: Are bones safe?



> Do not feed the big weight-bearing bones of large herbivores. These are well-known for chipping and cracking teeth! These include the ever popular "recreational bones" like cow femurs and soup bones. They are incredibly dense and hard, and can result in slab fractures and cracked carnassial teeth. Avoid them if you can and stick to MEATY bones that are edible.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Alright, alright...I learned something new in this thread

I suggested raw marrow bones....but myself won't be giving them anymore. It's been at least 4 months since Rusty had one. I always gave them frozen. They were not his favorite and more often than not he had more fun burying them in the yard.

I do not want to deal with a broken or cracked tooth.

There are just so many other things he can enjoy....I might check out a sheep head like Carmen suggested! He does like the crunch, crunch of those smaller more plyable bones like the necks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree...it's a hassle having any fractured tooth!


----------

